# My American Cichlid Tank



## Brightonboi86 (May 20, 2013)

Hi I have had my tank since 29 March 2013 and followed all the things I needed to do before I added the Cichlids. I have a 28 litre tank which I know isn't ideal but for now is only a start up tank which my partner got me just to see how I get on before purchasing a larger tank. In my tank I have 2 Firemouth's an Ellioti and a algae eater all are doing well till I noticed last week that the Ellioti and both of the Firemouth's sometimes swim at the top of the tank which they both never done before, I feed them once a day for 5-6 days and then 1 day where I don't as I was told that they need one day with no food as this some how re creates their natural feeding regime. I have a bust and a pyramid which they sometimes hide in and a plastic plant to give it a bit of colour as well as a sand base as I know that they like to burrow which I see them do on a day to day basis.

Is there anything I am doing wrong as when I exchange the water which I either do between 10 - 25% each week the filter which I do each time is always clogged and the tank water goes a funny green colour. I haven't been doing this long and want to get a larger tank soon and progress with my Cichlids, apologies for the long message just wanted to give you as much information as possible.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

What sort of algae eater?

29 litre is not ideal for three Thorichthys, but not too bad in the short term.

It sounds like they're gasping for air, which could be due to a number of reasons. If the filter keeps clogging, it could be due to overfeeding - which also leads to algae blooms.


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

28 litre as in 10 gallons (US)? If that is the case, this is why your fish are not doing well. I advise getting at least a 20 gallon (75 litres) to house even juvenile cichlids. If you get it as a kit it will be rather inexpensive and it contains a stronger filter, allowing more efficient cycling and more growing space for your cichlids.


----------



## Brightonboi86 (May 20, 2013)

I think it's called a bristle nose its browny/black with spots, and like I said I know that a 28 litre tank isn't ideal but this is only short term till I can get a larger tank as this was only a starter tank, which my partner got me to see how I get on before getting the larger tank. Since putting the post up yesterday and changing the water they have gone back to being fine again and not at the top of the tank but back down the bottom/middle where they should be, I don't feed them that much I was told about enough the same size as their eyes per fish.

None of the 3 fish fight or bully each other, when I first got the 2 Firemouth's I hardly ever saw them till I got the Ellioti now I see them all day everyday every time I change the water I also mix up the tank so they don't get used to where everything is for too long so that's probably one reason why they never bully or fight each other instead they always swim together and huddle and feed together. Today the water is fine and has gone back to how it was when the fish where first in the tank. I saw on one site that it could be down to not enough oxygen in the tank and that I should get an air pump should I purchase one of these or wait till I get a larger tank which will be the end of next month.


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

I would go ahead and get the air pump now and ensure that it's big enough to suffice the future tank as well. Your cichlids may not last without it. Once you have the bigger tank you won't run into these sort of issues unless you buy too many fish for it. I would take a lot of time between here until you get your new tank to figure out exactly what size will suit you best.

If your planning to get more fish, you will want to get a significantly bigger aquarium.


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

Cichlids overall, need good filtration, lots of swimming space, and appropriate tank mates. If you can master this, you will likely avoid any problems in the future. These requirements all depend on the fish keeper.

Not to be a stickler but I will say is this. Above what I have said, tank size will be of utmost importance for your cichlids to thrive, especially when adding more. You will want space for them to grow into full sized adults.

It aggravates the more experienced fish keepers to hear that cichlids are being kept in small conditions and appear to be suffering from them. When you suggest to wait an additional month or so to fix the problem, that only adds to the frustration. So please just do what's necessary for your fish if you want the experience to be successful.

I apologize if I seem like I am getting on your case, I just want to help prevent any future mishaps for you and your fish.


----------



## Brightonboi86 (May 20, 2013)

Well my Cichlids are fine now, as un clogging the filter and cleaning the glass which had algea on and also doing a 50% water change my fish are now back to how they where when they where first in the tank. I am moving soon to a flat with more space and with a bigger tank on order as well which will be delivered the same day that I move in so once that tank is setup and water is ok I will then be transferring my 3 fish and my algea eater into that tank.

Any tips on how when I move that I can transport my fish to their new location easier.


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

Glad to hear your fish healthy once again!

Depending how far you have to move, a good way is to put them in very large bags and transport these bags in a bucket/container. The fish will be fine in the bags until the oxygen runs low and the temperature drops, so provided that you keep them at an appropriate temperature and refill the bags with oxygen if needed, your all set. The bucket/container works as a good transport tool and if you live anywhere with extreme temperatures, you can keep adding room temp water into the bucket to keep your fish happy.

A ten gallon tank does not have a lot of water in it, but your better off trying to keep as much as possible. You will want to use as much of that water as you can when you get to your new place.

Next, set up the ten gallon when you get there, use as much cycled water as you can, then place the fish in the tank.

In the meantime, cycle your new tank over the following days/weeks until water parameters are safe.

I would let your current stock roam in your new tank for a week or so before adding any other fish.

And thats it! How big a tank are you planning to get?


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

The standard filter/water-flow/aeration in the 30L tank is inadequate for your stock! (I know because I own one as a hospital/brine shrimp grow out)

I have just increased all the above in my tank, to improve conditions.. enabling less water changes
- 250L Aquaone external canister filters x2
- 7500 Aquaone Duel Air pump (I have 2 long air noodle that wrap around the length of tank)
- Aquaone Power Pump

i.e. in my 90 gallon, All fish are a 3+ months out of the LPS..
- Tiger Oscar
- EBJD
- Severum
- Firemouth
- Clown loach (pair)
- Pleco (sml)


----------

